# Conectar bocinas grandes a mi PC



## djog (Dic 4, 2006)

Tengo en mi PC una tarjeta de audio PCI profesional M-Audio Delta 66.

Quiero usar como monitores estereo un par de bocinas Sony SS-MB350H de 8ohm y 120W

¿Que tipo de amplificador necesito? ¿Que me recomiendan que sea económico?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Dic 4, 2006)

Yo te recomendaria algun STK.

Busca en la pagina www.alldatasheet.com


----------

